

Tech Gadgets Vending Machine - laurenceputra
http://blog.geeksphere.net/2011/07/09/tech-gadgets-vending-machine/

======
lsc
I've been talking for some time about starting a company to stock old snack
vending machenes in data centers; but stock them with things like cisco cons
cables, ethernet cables, cage nuts, and the other sorts of things you might
have forgotten when you get to the data center at 4am.

My initial thought is to use old snack machines and only sell things that can
be sold for a fiver or so. It'd be nice to sell hard drives, too? but if I'm
going to have $100+ product, I'm going to have to be much more certain that
the machine will actually dispense product.

